# Motorola Netodragon Modem



## Gary335 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm trying to install a Netodragon modem on a system running Windows XP. However, no matter what driver I try, I can't get anything to work. Does anyone know of any issues between this modem and XP? And does anyone know of a solution (besides tossing the modem out the window! :grin: )? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

did you try www.driverguide.com most of the time they have all the antique modem drivers


----------



## Gary335 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, I've tried every Netodragon driver they have, and Windows XP doesn't recognize any of them.


----------



## Gary335 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried these? http://www.netodragon.com/NetoDragon.htm


----------



## Gary335 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, and it didn't work.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

At this point tossing it out the window is looking like your best option. Go to www.tigerdirect.com and get a new one for around $20 us.


----------

